

NYT science reporter John Markoff: We shouldn’t worry about robots attacking us - hariis
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/nyt-science-reporter-john-markoff-we-shouldnt-worry-about-robots-attacking-us/

======
MrTonyD
Anyone who has encountered a bug should know that software can have emergent
behaviors. And when you consider the possible emergent behaviors of armed
robots using distributed AI and real-time data...well, the guy who wrote this
article is an idiot. They should fire him from the NYT and find somebody who
understands the complexity of this topic.

------
drallison
John Markoff's book, *Machines of Loving Grace", is a must read for anyone
interested in the future (and who isn't).

------
thomasrossi
quote "..as a species have a propensity to anthropomorphize almost anything we
interact with" this. And a part from this, bugs. I mean, bugs are there even
if you use nasa best practices for safety-critical software

